
The growing ecosystem around open networking hardware - dankohn1
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1241394199239439
======
epistasis
I can't speak highly enough about the move away from traditional networking
vendors to whitebox hardware running a linux-based OS with proprietary bits
that interface with the hardware. It's worked very well from where we started
(just two racks years ago), and gives us a very clear path to scale to
hundreds of racks.

It's given us far more control over our racks, empowered us to do all sorts of
cool things that you'd never be able to really try on the enterprisey
traditional network hardware. And it's cheaper; rather than renew support for
enterprise network gear it's frequently cheaper to buy all new hardware and
Cumulus licenses (our preferred software shop).

